# PRR bridge colour



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Plate girder bridges were painted, and often had the road name on the side.
What colour were PRR plate girder bridges painted in the 30s and 40s?
What was written on the side of a PRR bridge?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to Google.com then click the word "Images" near the upper left corner.

Type "PRR Bridges" in the search textbox and then click the "Search images" button.

I found MANY photos, unfortunately most were in black and white! Even the color photos where mostly of black and white bridges! Seems to me that they didn't have any "Standard" colors (odd for RR with the motto of "Standard railroad of the world") for their bridges. Some are black metal and others are gray stone/concrete (one with a nice "PENSYLVANIA" molded into the side).


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rust!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I remember Plate Gurder Bridges that crossed over road painted either black with White letterins or Silver With black lettering. Some had a reditions of the RR logo in color. some just in back and white.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What was written on the side of a PRR bridge? 

Graffiti.


----------

